# swell.gr : Lotus Esprit V8 Paint Correction/Zaino Protection



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Hi there guys :wave:. 
*

*Some days ago, a special car was booked for a correction and protection session.*

*A Lotus Esprit V8 in the best colour suited for that car. British Racing Green.*

*As you can see on the photos bellow, the car had to receive special treatment, and lots of difficult tasks to do. The car never received any protection during its 9 year life.*

*Car was washed with a very strong solution of Wolf's White Satin shampoo and iron contaminates were removed with Wolf's Decon Gel, from both paintwork and wheels. Photos from the wash stage were not taken due to bad weather coming in.*

*First step was to clay the paintwork. With Dodo Juice Supernatural clay and Born Slippy as a lube.*

*







*

*Then, correction process followed with Scholl Concepts S17+*

*







*

*









* *Due to the shape and fiberglass make of the car, correction was tricky. Difficult spots such as the rear spoiler and engine vent were hand polished.










Before and after shots :

*******

*

*******
*

*******

*

******

some 50/50 shots :


























































































*

*Wheels were sealed with Nanolex Alloy Premium Sealant, and tyres were dressed with Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tire Gloss.*

*







*

*







*

*









* 
*Trims were treated with Wolf's Nano Trim Sealant*
*and windscreen and windows were sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*Engine cover was cleaned with APC and sprayed with Chemical Guys Black on Black. 
*

*









*

*Finishing stage was done with Wolf's Ultrafine polish "The Jeweler" WP-1N.*

*Paintwork was sealed with 3 layers of Zaino Z-2 and a wipedown with Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale.*

*

















































































































































































































some sunshots :


















































































Thanks for viewing 
mike

*


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

:thumb::thumb:very nice job mike


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great car, fantastic colour and drooling work mike. :thumb: 
I wish i could see owner's face when he collected the car:lol:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments.
Owner is a DW member, I guess he'll jump in later.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow that looks fantastic Mike! Nick told me that this was coming up ! Yep British Racing Green suits this car very well!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Great work on a great car...congrats Mike!!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic job Mike! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks buddies for your kind comments.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

stunning results as always mike!:argie:
Love that car!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic work Mike!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent work there Mike.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Oh la la.
Stunning results with great products as usual .
I m also curious to find out what cars owner will say.
Great job again :thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

One of Norfolk's finest! Great car, great turn around dont see too many these days. Working within 5 miles of the Hethel factory tend to see Elise, Exige, Evora, Europa, Tesla and other things in disguise on a regular basis!


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning job there mate.. :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
As always..


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

What an amazing turnaround Mike  

Looks Brilliant!

ATB

John


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Mike, the car looks great!:thumb:

Cool car too!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks lovely, nice work mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Stunning work there Mike , I did a Lotus Norfolk Yellow 4s4 the beginning of the year but this colour is just absolutely amazing :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## skywards (Sep 6, 2011)

Amazing job mike!:argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..colour too..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Excellent work Mike. Being there seeing all the process I have to say that a new car came out of swell doors.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mates for yours comments


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Once more a suberb job @swell store!!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job, beautiful car.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Α small update. Car was washed with zaino showcar wash and a grand finale wipedown.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Absolutely stunning work on what is still one of my favourite British classics. Shame they are so unreliable mechanically and so complicated to repair.


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

Great work Mike. You really have made the green pop on this classic. :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work mike and great write up!


----------



## FredBasset (May 8, 2007)

First off nice turn around, I've had four esprits and 2 V8's



david_h said:


> Absolutely stunning work on what is still one of my favourite British classics. Shame they are so unreliable mechanically and so complicated to repair.


David, don't be so sure about that. The hype from people that know little about them leads to this belief. I've owned them going back for 12 years now and they are much better than people think if looked after properly.

Many people think they can buy them and not spend any money on them and then moan when they break.

Regards
Fred


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job Mike, it's a big improvement. The paint looks great in that color! 

I like your watermarked pics too, they look great!


----------

